# Dsl20hr vs 6505mh



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Okay which one, hard rock metalish sounds...
Playing out of a 212 v30s

Marshall DSL20HR or 6505MH


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

6505 all day long imo, and opinions may vary. The 6505 will be a toothier beefier distortion, methinks. I also think the Marshall would work, but won’t be quite as heavy sounding.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Yah, that sounds about right.

If you push the shift button in (scoop the mids), and crank the Resonance and Presence, then set your tone controls, you should be able to get a pretty good metal sound out of the DSL20, a nice classic reliable chug (which I personally prefer).

But I still think the 6505 will probably get you more of a nu metal thump and djent.

So it depends on what you mean by hard rock and heavy metal.

Note: I have the DSL20 head and don't particularly like the sound of the 6505, so take my opinion with that in mind.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

EVH LBX

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> Yah, that sounds about right.
> 
> If you push the shift button in (scoop the mids), and crank the Resonance and Presence, then set your tone controls, you should be able to get a pretty good metal sound out of the DSL20, a nice classic reliable chug (which I personally prefer).
> 
> ...


Buying 1 of the 2 this weekend. By listening (YouTube) I like them both. dsl for better cleans, which I rarely play.
Zep Sabbath BLS Godsmack Deftones Monster Truck Hardcore Superstar BB for bands I like to play.
Yes it varies quite a bit in tone


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Buying 1 of the 2 this weekend. By listening (YouTube) I like them both. dsl for better cleans, which I rarely play.
> Zep Sabbath BLS Godsmack Deftones Monster Truck Hardcore Superstar BB for bands I like to play.
> Yes it varies quite a bit in tone


The DSL20 does have very good cleans. 

Plus if you push in the shift knob (scoop the mids) on the clean channel, it takes all the mid focussed pedals very well.

With the shift knob out (mids present) on the clean channel and run a rat or an EHx Flat Iron, it sounds so Plexi it hurts.

I haven't played pedals into the clean of the 6550.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Buying 1 of the 2 this weekend. By listening (YouTube) I like them both. dsl for better cleans, which I rarely play.
> Zep Sabbath BLS Godsmack Deftones Monster Truck Hardcore Superstar BB for bands I like to play.
> Yes it varies quite a bit in tone


Half of the bands you listed play/played Marshall.

I would also give the Marshall Classic Studio a hard look, BLS and Monster Truck run 800s.
Honestly, there's not a lot ground that you can't cover with an 800 (2203/2203) and the right pedal pushing it.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

SG-Rocker said:


> Half of the bands you listed play/played Marshall.
> 
> I would also give the Marshall Classic Studio a hard look, BLS and Monster Truck run 800s.
> Honestly, there's not a lot ground that you can't cover with an 800 (2203/2203) and the right pedal pushing it.


Gosh darn it I want a Studio Vintage and a Studio Classic.

They haunt me.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone... I lean a bit towards the 6505mh only because of the attenuator. Does any body know how it sounds when played lower volumes?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I played the peavey at a shop through a 1x12 orange jim root cab and it was pretty damn good. Good enough to entice me to buy a PRS when I never buy guitars new.

To be honest though I didn't play around with it much, just set the drive channel everything noon and gain up just enough to be smooth. Was playing loud for a quiet environment but still had depth and didn't sound muddy. 

I play a evh 5150 and would be just as happy with that if you don't need to play with a full band. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Thanks everyone... I lean a bit towards the 6505mh only because of the attenuator. Does any body know how it sounds when played lower volumes?


Maybe give it a good go when you go check it out. Maybe you'll change your mind if it doesn't work out how you want. Doesn't that DSL have the Power stem system?


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> Maybe give it a good go when you go check it out. Maybe you'll change your mind if it doesn't work out how you want. Doesn't that DSL have the Power stem system?


It does from 20w to only 10w.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your opinions and experience. I bought the DSL!!


----------

